# Lake Erie, other Great Lakes



## chris ss (Jul 22, 2016)

Can anyone make any suggestions / recommendations for charter providers on the US side of Lake Erie, or Ontario or Huron/Michigan?
Thx in advance -


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Harbor North in Huron Ohio. 3 hour sail to Put in Bay. Coastal destination to Vermilion and Sandusky. Huron, Ohio, Walker Bay, Hunter Marine, Laser Performance, sailboat, boat, dealer, new, used, pre-owned, parts, service, financing

have no affiliation with them but they have a good reputation locally. Talk to TJ.


----------

